# intrusive thougts



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

so i have dp for the last 5 months, and its a real struggle for me but i can deal with the dp but i get alot, i mean alot of bad thougts heres a list of the thougt who come every single minute of my live:

- the thougt i wil heart some one 
- the thougt that i will hate my famely
- the thougt that i am a realy bad person
- the thougt that i will kill my mom in her sleep
- and on and on and on

its realy realy bad and i dont know what to do







i also have realy bad dreams and they haunt me al the day and i get alot of flashbacks of my dreams.

i can deal whit the dp, but i cant deal whit these thougts they give me the feeling that i am a realy bad person, and iam not!


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

stranger in the mirror said:


> so i have dp for the last 5 months, and its a real struggle for me but i can deal with the dp but i get alot, i mean alot of bad thougts heres a list of the thougt who come every single minute of my live:
> 
> - the thougt i wil heart some one
> - the thougt that i will hate my famely
> ...


Hi I also have OCD intrusive thoughts and so does just about every person on the planet have intrusive thoughts, mine are either about hurting loved ones or hurting myself, the thing you need to remember is, these thoughts do not make you a bad person, infact they make you a very sensitive caring person, would a bad person get anxiety attacks over their thoughts? would they be writing on a forum about them? no, these thoughts are something you would never do and you can tell that by how much anxiety they cause you. It's a bit of a vicious cycle really. It goes like this constantly

Intrusive thought
Anxiety
Depersonalization/derealization.

You need to really take all the fear out of these thoughts and once you do that they will leave you alone, have you heard of ERP? if you haven't I would look that up and also do you see a therapist? or are you getting any help for this at all? It's hard but you can definitely get past these thoughts.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

stranger in the mirror said:


> so i have dp for the last 5 months, and its a real struggle for me but i can deal with the dp but i get alot, i mean alot of bad thougts heres a list of the thougt who come every single minute of my live:
> 
> - the thougt i wil heart some one
> - the thougt that i will hate my famely
> ...


I also get thoughts like these. insitol helped me out quite a bit.


----------



## sarah514 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, I know exactly how i feel. About 2-3 months into my DP I started getting intrusive thoughts. The only advice I can give you, it to accept them for what they are, anxiety. Also, my psychologist helped me deal with them. By not talking to someone about them, you're building to the fire, because you're telling yourself there's a reason I don't want anyone to know. Two years later, and I still get them sometimes when I'm under stress, but I recognize them for what they are, and they don't bother me as much. Everyone has intrusive thoughts, it's just a matter of how much attention you pay to them.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for the advice









i know i a pay to much attation to these thoughts but its hard not to because they are so disturbing.

i will try to leave these thought for what they are and carry on whit live


----------



## Olivia. (Apr 30, 2012)

[deleted]


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks lucy,

my thoughts also bother me the most because they make me feel verry bad inside almost sick.

i dont get many good thoughts they are bad al the time







stress also induces these thouhgts.

my head is full of false information and i almost can't see trough it, dp and ocd makes my life a living hell.


----------

